# Heater for my humidor...



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

So here's the problem, all winter I keep the house at about 65 on average. My bedroom (where my humi stays) gets even colder, we like the electric blanket so it can get real cold at night. In the summer the ac is set to 68 all day and then down to 62 at night. Moving the humi to another room isnt an option for me so I want to come up with some type of heater. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you looking for something to put under it, or to put the humi in? And how big is the humi?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe a space heater that gives off radiant heat in the closet. Putting something hot on or under your humidor sounds like risky business.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I keep my humi and cooler in my unheated basement, it has been in the 50's for months and never get's above 70 in the summer.

I wouldn't change anything, heat is not your friend.


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

I was thinking of some sort of small heater wired inside the unit. Im handy so wiring up something wouldnt be a problem. Im just looking to keep my sticks at the ideal 70deg and 65% RH. Got the humidity down pat with beads, now for the temp


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No heater needed, like Rick my coolers are in the basement, drops below 60 pretty often in the colder months and there are no problems.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

You would probably run into higher RH issues w/more heat...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I had your problem.... my room gets too hot in the Winter. I'm floating between about 68-74%. Sometimes even higher w/ the door closed and PS3 running. Which is why I desperately a wine cooler. keep it to warm you invite issues. you're actually in a really nice temp range so I wouldn't change anything...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Richm20 said:


> So here's the problem, all winter I keep the house at about 65 on average. My bedroom (where my humi stays) gets even colder, we like the electric blanket so it can get real cold at night. In the summer the ac is set to 68 all day and then down to 62 at night. Moving the humi to another room isnt an option for me so I want to come up with some type of heater. Anyone have any ideas?


No heat necessary you are good just the way you are!


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

My biggest concern isnt as much the exact temp, but the temp swings thet I get in my room. If the AC is off (window unit) the rom will be warm all day, then drop way down at night. Same in the winter, it can get warm during the day then drop significantly at night when I open the window. I think a heater (small little ****er) would help hold the temp if it was on a t-stat


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm battling temp swings this time of year because of the crazy Ga weather. When summer comes in full swing the ac will take care of it during the day, and at night it will never get cool enough outside for the inside temp to fall below the thermostat setting.

@ Rich: It sounds like the insulation of a cooler will help you especially if you are unable to keep the ambient temperature of your room consistent. When I mentioned a space heater I was also thinking a fairly large closet. I don't think it would even be fire safe to have a space heater in a normal sized closet!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> No heater needed, like Rick my coolers are in the basement, drops below 60 pretty often in the colder months and there are no problems.


Don't have a basement (which would be best I guess....) but I keep mine in the darkest closet in summers when the temp hits above 80, otherwise I just leave it out. usually stays below 72 most of the time.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

djangos said:


> Don't have a basement (which would be best I guess....) but I keep mine in the darkest closet in summers when the temp hits above 80, otherwise I just leave it out. usually stays below 72 most of the time.


+1 closet is a great option, you could rig a light if you wanted to but I would not bother. Or you could heavily insulate it so the temp swings are much more gradual. Also another option which is always good is a cooler that will maintain a fairly constant temperature and only leak energy at slow rate...


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Sleep with the humi in your bed and cuddle with it to keep it warm at night.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Sleep with the humi in your bed and cuddle with it to keep it warm at night.


mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:

Really though. I agree with most your temps aren't that big of a deal.

But if you feel you must heat your humi some ideas.

Ice chest. They keep things warm too.
fish tank heater
electric heating pad
C7 christmas lights
keep on top of a Comcast cable box


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:
> 
> Really though. I agree with most your temps aren't that big of a deal.
> 
> ...


Seeing as I'm also addicted to the hobby of keep in a reef aquarium, the fish tank heater was my first choice but they need to be submerged in water and that brings on a list of humidity problems. I like the cable box idea but I would have to use a FIOS box...


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got to agree with the masses, even your temp swings of 8 - 10 degrees are not of huge consequence, as long as its staying in that 62 - 72 range.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are really concerned, a low watt light bulb in a cooler is all you need.
A buddy moved his cooler into a closet and ran 2 75 watt bulbs and it kept
the closet at 65*

Note: if You keep your temp at 50* and 65 rh, you will end up with dry cigars...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think temp is a problem. But I think I mentioned somewhere on this forum of setting up an incubator if that would help you. All you have to do is get two tubs, one that can fit inside the other stacked. Fill the bottom with a little bit of water and submerge an aquarium heater. That way you can regulate the temp and that should not cause any humidity issues, as the heater will be seperated by the plastic of the second tub. if the top tub is touching the heater, or you are getting too much heat with it on the lowest setting, just add a few spacer on the bottom tub to raise it. If thats the route your looking to take.


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

this thread has me wondering. all of the stuff we go through to keep perfect temps and humidity....

seeing as though i have never been, what is the temp and RH in places like Cuba, DR, Nicaragua, etc. I imagine its pretty hot and humid considering that are tropical locations. how do they keep their sticks?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Babaki said:


> this thread has me wondering. all of the stuff we go through to keep perfect temps and humidity....
> 
> seeing as though i have never been, what is the temp and RH in places like Cuba, DR, Nicaragua, etc. I imagine its pretty hot and humid considering that are tropical locations. how do they keep their sticks?


The idea is to mimic the climate of the region where the tobacco is grown.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, if the average temp is around 63, you may just want to use 70% rh beads or packs.



Sarge said:


> I desperately a wine cooler.


I accidentally a coca-cola bottle.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it you are more likely to dry them out if you heat them up to 70 unless your seal is great. relax and have a cigar.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr. Slick said:


> The idea is to mimic the climate of the region where the tobacco is grown.


If you mimic their climate, you will surely have beetle and mold issues.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Note: if You keep your temp at 50* and 65 rh, you will end up with dry cigars...


Help me understand this please. 50* @ 65 RH will dry cigars out, but 65* at 65 RH won't?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

fireface said:


> Help me understand this please. 50* @ 65 RH will dry cigars out, but 65* at 65 RH won't?


Correct....
Fact is, the lower air temp the less moisture it can hold.
65rh @ 50* does not equal 65rh @ 65*.

If RH @ any temp, yielded the same volume of water, we would not talk about Temp at all ....

I will now duck as this is a sensitive subject here....


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> If you mimic their climate, you will surely have beetle and mold issues.


:ask:
I was under the impression that the key to preservation was to keep the sticks at conditions close to that in which they originated from and were rolled in. - ?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr. Slick said:


> :ask:
> I was under the impression that the key to preservation was to keep the sticks at conditions close to that in which they originated from and were rolled in. - ?


 Fact is,,,many that "age" cigars will store them at much lower temps....


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm no geological expert by any means so just for fun lets look at some almanac data for Havana that I found here http://http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weatherall.php3?s=42287&refer=&units=us&cityname=Havana-Cuba

Average High Temperature Years on Record: 21

YEAR Jan. Feb. Mar. Apr. May Jun. Jul. Aug. Sep. Oct. Nov. Dec. 
°F 84 78 79 82 84 87 88 89 89 88 85 82 79

Average Low Temperature Years on Record: 21

YEAR Jan. Feb. Mar. Apr. May Jun. Jul. Aug. Sep. Oct. Nov. Dec. 
°F 69 63 63 66 68  71 74 74 74 74 71 69 65

Average Morning Relative Humidity Years on Record: 16

YEAR Jan. Feb. Mar. Apr. May Jun. Jul. Aug. Sep. Oct. Nov. Dec. 
% 91 91 89 89 88 88 90 91 92 93 93 93 90

Average Evening Relative Humidity Years on Record: 13

YEAR Jan. Feb. Mar. Apr. May Jun. Jul. Aug. Sep. Oct. Nov. Dec. 
% 68 65 63 62 60 66 72 72 72 74 73 70 66

Juging by average morning rh, Bullman you are absolutley right about the mold! The average evening rh is dead on, with the exeption of 5 months and those 5 months are not very far out of range at all. And the average high temperatures would surely help those beetles hatch, again Bullman you are right. The average low temperatures are well within the desired range. Also, notice how there are no drastic changes in temp throughout the year no extremely hot or extremely cold temps in the tropical regions. As a marksman would say: it's a very tight grouping. :beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr. Slick said:


> :ask:
> I was under the impression that the key to preservation was to keep the sticks at conditions close to that in which they originated from and were rolled in. - ?


Somebody isn't telling you all the facts here. When the tobacco is being grown they thrive in a rich soil at higher temps...typical temps/RH are areas that we already know about. Growing them and then keeping them in an environment are different altogether. The idea is to keep our cigars in the proper environment for a good amount of time so that they can thrive...that comes from being in a setting where RH and temps get along...hence the admonition of the 70/70 rule of thumb. Keeping cigars in a place where the temps aren't swinging back and forth from 60 to 70 isn't ideal...neither are swings in RH as this leads to bad issues with our cigars. Stable environment=good cigars.

Since we both live in the Atlanta area weather plays a significant part in our cigars lives...trying to keep them stable is a challenge. Unless you keep your house at a constant temp then a coolerador is your FRIEND...when it gets too hot in the summer your cooler is going to give you optimum stable temps for your storage...I keep mine in my garage and we know how hot it gets in the summer here. I keep one of those Blue Ice bricks in mine and change it out with another when the temps start to get higher..with a pound of 65% beads I don't experience much more than a 2-4 degree swing in temp in my cooler. In the winter I just bring the cooler inside. I have a huge basement but I hate having to do down there if I want a cigar....I have 3 floors without an elevator and I'm old and cranky and don't like running up and down stairs.


----------



## Blue Jacket (Mar 29, 2018)

*Humidor heater*

Try a seedling mat. Various sizes & configurations are available. Safe, waterproof, etc.

Amazon sells lots of 'em. "Hydroponic Seedling Germination Mat" w. or w/o thermostats.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to puff. I’m glad you’re here. 
This issue has had me stressed out for several years.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Welcome to puff. I'm glad you're here.
> This issue has had me stressed out for several years.


Six years and 50 weeks I'm guessing..

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

I just knew it was him comeing back to the thread to say EUREKA!!! Ah well.. lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rondo said:


> Welcome to puff. I'm glad you're here.
> This issue has had me stressed out for several years.


Odd......reading your post suddenly made me laugh and now I'm not anxious anymore.


----------

